# I found the cutest pups for sale, oh boy!



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh dear, a breeder emailed me with details about new puppies oh dear i love them. ugh!
blue boy born may 25
















lavender blue boy
















female born june 7








Blue ones are estimated to be 2 lbs full grown, fawn/brown one est. 4 lbs full grown


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They both look like standard sized puppies to me, maybe 4-5 lb adult for the blue honestly, and possibly 5-6 for the tan one. It's *REALLY* rare for a dog to top out as an adult at around 2 lbs...it just doesn't happen and happens even less that they end up healthy, too...just be careful !  The female is darling.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I thought 2 lbs sounded tiny. I just love that first ones blue coat it's gorgeous. they're all so cute, i would love another, but i'd probably have to move. lol ;p


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They are def all really cute puppies, I just think she's mistaken about size lol. B'c in the pictures where they are prob 3ish weeks old, they already look close to a pound. I could be totally wrong, but that's just how it looks.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> They are def all really cute puppies, I just think she's mistaken about size lol. B'c in the pictures where they are prob 3ish weeks old, they already look close to a pound. I could be totally wrong, but that's just how it looks.


the dad is 2 lbs and mom (so she says 4 lbs) I think bigger, LOL.. I know who the breeder is when I saw the pics LOL.. the first ones is going to have a longer muzzle but I think the blues will top at around 4 lbs not sure on the other she is too young. I really love the blue fawn 2nd one. the mom and dad of the sire to the pups are 4 lbs (which I know also) but they always have small size pups funny thing is they are usually healthy and not much sugar drops. 
these are cute pups!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow they are cute! Hope they all find good homes!!


----------



## Mason (Jun 7, 2010)

2lbs fully grown!!! Mason is about 2lbs (maybe more now he'll be weighed later!) and he is SOOOO TINY. He looked about the same size as those puppies when he was 4 weeks old. In fact, the last picture of the female looks so like he looked!!! Bless.


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

they are lovely pups with beautifull colourings. kiki must be huge then she is only 10 wks and is 3.2lbs now lol


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww how cute are they!! I love the colouring of them all


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh wow, cute pups for sure! I especially like the blue fawn male & female though I am partial to the blue color. What can I say...I love them all! LOL

They look large to me though...all of them. No way will any mature to be 2lbs. I'm going to guess (stress GUESS LOL) they'll be between 5-8lbs as adults. But they are very sweet pups...great "find"!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Lovely puppies! Theyre not lavender id say more of a sable or Fawn/red. Lavender is usually a very light blue! Definately all around 4-5lbs each  Good luck with if you choose one!


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww what lovely little pups, the colours are beautiful
good luck in what you choose to do


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

oh I want one


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

its not fair I so want a small blue boy can you post one over lol ????


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I think that you love every puppy that you find..lol !! thanks for posting more adorable pictures


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

All very adorable, but please don't fall for that weight stuff. Dad isn't 2 lbs., and Mom probably isn't 4 either. Imagine your baby just a tad bit bigger pregnant and having pups? And 3 of them to boot. Not likely. Mom's are usually about 5 lbs. and up. Many are over standard. Dad's are usually about 4 lbs and up. Please always bare in mind that many give weights that they guess the pup or dog to "look" like. But does not mean they actually weigh that. On a scale, they always weigh more than they look. A 2 lb. full grown Chi is very, very rare. Even up to 4 lbs. isn't common. Now days over standard is the average. If you want to see what a 2 lb. dog looks like, look at Jade. A male that size couldn't even reach where he needed to be. :lol: :wink:


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

aww blue one is gorgeous!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

omg say yes!! lol x


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

Oooh..I wanna steal that little blue guy. So adorable! I'm tempted to get another, Cinder seems like she needs a playmate...


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

There lovely pups!! Cash is around 2lb now at 12 weeks!! x


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

they are very cute


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

The first two(the boys) are my faves. And all three are cheaper than what I paid for leila. lol


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww, how cute! Are you going to get one? The first two look similar to my little girl I am picking up tomorrow.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

TLI said:


> All very adorable, but please don't fall for that weight stuff. Dad isn't 2 lbs., and Mom probably isn't 4 either. Imagine your baby just a tad bit bigger pregnant and having pups? And 3 of them to boot. Not likely. Mom's are usually about 5 lbs. and up. Many are over standard. Dad's are usually about 4 lbs and up. Please always bare in mind that many give weights that they guess the pup or dog to "look" like. But does not mean they actually weigh that. On a scale, they always weigh more than they look. A 2 lb. full grown Chi is very, very rare. Even up to 4 lbs. isn't common. Now days over standard is the average. If you want to see what a 2 lb. dog looks like, look at Jade. A male that size couldn't even reach where he needed to be. :lol: :wink:


If you wish you can PM me for her website, the dad of these pups is "Stewie" I never saw him in person but doubt she is not telling the truth on his weight I met his parents (grandparents of the pups one side) in person they are 4 lbs but they tend to have small pups that are small adults now. also longer muzzle more deer head type too. I tend to know alot of breeders because I want to show so I have to know lines and breedings I am kind of crazy about chihuahuas and try to learn everything about them. but anyways pictures and pups change over time and I doubt even good breeders can be exact on adult weights. JMO


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'd love one, but don't have the $ right now and my hubby would prob. kill me for sure. lol


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

yup me too I love a smooth coat to show also but hubby and funds don't like me LOL


----------



## juliabratts (May 15, 2010)

they are so so gorgeous awww


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> If you wish you can PM me for her website, the dad of these pups is "Stewie" I never saw him in person but doubt she is not telling the truth on his weight I met his parents (grandparents of the pups one side) in person they are 4 lbs but they tend to have small pups that are small adults now. also longer muzzle more deer head type too. I tend to know alot of breeders because I want to show so I have to know lines and breedings I am kind of crazy about chihuahuas and try to learn everything about them. but anyways pictures and pups change over time and I doubt even good breeders can be exact on adult weights. JMO


It's okay. :wink: I'm not trying to bash anyone. I don't even know the breeder. But I highly doubt Dad is 2 lbs. grown. It doesn't matter anyway, the pups are gorgeous! I don't think some intentionally falsify their dogs weight, they just guess. :wink: No biggie. :daisy: Some of us comment on the weight/size topic just so people know up front that its not likely their pup prospect will mature out under 4 lbs.  It's easy to get caught up in the whole size thing, and many end up disappointed in the long run. Not saying they love their pup any less, but was expecting what they were told. 

Out of curiosity, you can PM me the link when you get time.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg the middle one is sooo cute!!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

ahhh blue & lavender pups.. <3 just love them. good luck on your decision!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

eh I was only dreamin'! lol I can't handle another..Leila is such a big terd, one is enuff right now.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh they are precious!!! Love the little blue boy!!! But I agree with the others, no way 2 lb'er. Ivy and Fern were very tiny and could fit In my palm of my hand at a older age than that and they are both exactly 3 lbs. now. They were both around 1 oz at birth.

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

> A male that size couldn't even reach where he needed to be. :lol: :wink:


T.... That is too funny. That would be quite a task wouldn't it lol!!!

Lori


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

maybe he meant 2kg ????
just editing to say im prob wrong lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I want Ivy and fern...  Fern is the most beautifulest chihuahua I've EVER seen (sorry leila, mommy loves u the mostest) ;p


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> I want Ivy and fern...  Fern is the most beautifulest chihuahua I've EVER seen (sorry leila, mommy loves u the mostest) ;p


Ahhhwww, poor Willow got left out. We will take Willow!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Heee hee... Thanks I think Fern is pretty dang cute if I say so myself, plus the silliest personality to boot. 

Lori 




cherper said:


> I want Ivy and fern...  Fern is the most beautifulest chihuahua I've EVER seen (sorry leila, mommy loves u the mostest) ;p


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Lol!!! You know Willow has the sweetest disposition of all 3 though. She's lover girl. Would snuggle with you all day if you let her

lori




flippedstars said:


> Ahhhwww, poor Willow got left out. We will take Willow!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

They are adorable but I would say 5 + lbs for all of them.


----------

